# visa renewal



## capepamela (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, We are in Cape Town on a three year visitor's visa (volunteer worker) and our time is running out. I've looked online and can't find firm instructions for how to get an extended visa. I understand that you have to leave the country and reapply, and we hope to do that during a trip to Namibia in July. Any advice??


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

capepamela said:


> Hi, We are in Cape Town on a three year visitor's visa (volunteer worker) and our time is running out. I've looked online and can't find firm instructions for how to get an extended visa. I understand that you have to leave the country and reapply, and we hope to do that during a trip to Namibia in July. Any advice??


There is a very good agent in barrack st alongside home affairs that i used.

they should be able to help


----------

